# AMD setzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs



## KILLTHIS (29. November 2011)

> In a move than could very well be interpreted as exchanging one problem for another, Advanced Micro Devices has decided to stop focusing so much on the PC business and get its act closer together on the mobile front.  The Bulldozer disaster, as it is known in some circles, must have persuaded AMD's leadership that the PC side of their business wasn't flying very well and far anymore.
> 
> Though everyone was expecting much from 8-core processors, the performance was, in the end, well lower than some of AMD's own previous-generation chips. Whether because of this or something else, it was reported that Advanced Micro Devices has chosen to distance itself from its competition with Intel. That is to say, it will focus less on processors for PCs and pay more attention to the mobile market. As such, it will probably start to customize its Fusion platform in such a way as to create tablet and smartphone chips.
> 
> ...



Wie AMD bekannt gegeben hat, will man zukünftig den Fokus in der CPU-Sparte auf den Mobile-Sektor setzen. Dies ist vermutlich nicht zuletzt auch dem langerwarteten Bulldozer zuzuschreiben, dessen Leistung am Ende nicht ausreichte, um selbst die älteren Phenoms gänzlich zu überholen. Mehr als ein halbes Jahr lang war kein richtiger CEO vorhanden; Nun sitzt ein neuer Mann an der Spitze, welcher sich gezwungen sah, drastische Veränderungen durchzuführen, um der Firma wieder auf die Beine zu helfen.

Quelle: AMD Not Competing with Intel Anymore, Goes Mobile - Softpedia

Notiz des Korrespondenten: Ich sehe das als sehr schlechte Entwicklung an. Es heißt natürlich nicht, dass AMD den Desktop-Markt verlässt, aber man setzt den Fokus in Zukunft auf die Mobile Sparte, was wohl dazu führen wird, dass Intel im Desktop-Bereich punkten kann - und vermutlich die CPU-Preise steigen werden, wenn es keine Pendants gibt, die das Preisniveau drücken können.


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Dafür könnte es im Mobile-Segment billiger werden!


----------



## Verminaard (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Urghs, eins der schlimmsten Sachen die AMD uns antun kann -.-

Das die CPU Preise unbedingt steigen werden glaub ich weniger, vorerst zumindest.
Vor allem da Intel schon seit laengerem Leistungstechnisch alleine ist und da die Preise exorbitant sein koennten.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Urghs, eins der schlimmsten Sachen die AMD uns antun kann -.-


 
Wohl eher das Beste, dann müssen wir nicht mehr weinen, wenn AMD einen mords Desktopprozessor ankündigt und der dann 'ne Gurke wird.


----------



## TankCommander (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Glaube nicht das Intel die Preise für Leistungsstärke CPU's anheben wird, für einen extreme Prozessor müsste man schon immer tief in die Tasche greifen. Welcher Otto-Normal-Verbraucher würde dann noch kaufen? Ohne Nachfrage kein Absatz für Intel.
Im Bereich der Server ist der Bulldozer sehr wohl konkurrenzfähig gegenüber Intel, da der Fokus doch auf mittelständige Betriebe liegt.


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Bis vor ~einem Jahr hat AMD dafür den mobilen Bereich absolut stiefmütterlich behandelt und war praktisch konkurrenzunfähig


Ob der gefährliche Schwenk gelingt weiß ich nicht; Intel ist im mobilen Bereich mindestens genauso stark wie am Desktop, nur die ATOMs sind wirklich angreifbar und vielleicht die untere Mittelklasse über den Preis

Den Fokus auf den mobilen Bereich zu setzen kann auch ins Auge gehen; und AMD scheint dabei auch erhebliche Probleme zu haben, wie etwa die Einstellung (oder auch nicht?) von Wichita und Krishna, den vielversprechenden Nachfolgern von AMDs aktuell wohl konkurrenzfähigsten CPUs beweist


Mir persönlich wäre es ja am liebsten, wenn AMD in allen Bereichen konkurrenzfähig sein kann; es ist gefährlich für AMD einen Bereich zu vernachlässigen, da man hier sonst schnell komplett den Anschluss verlieren kann, wie zuletzt eben im Mobilen Bereich; aber: die beiden Bereiche sind ja nicht grundverschieden, wenn AMD es schafft gute mobile CPUs zu bauen (im mobilen Performance Segment, keine Netbookkrücken) können sie die selbe Technologie auch am Desktop zum Einsatz bringen (gegebenenfalls mit mehr Leistung durch mehr Kerne, Takt und eventuell Cache aber das ist mit einem nur geringen Entwicklungsaufwand verbunden); daher bedeutet auch eine sehr starke Fokusierung auf den mobilen Bereich keinen wirklichen Niedergang der Desktopplattform; Intel ist auch mit der selben Architektur (Sandy Bridge) vom Subnotebook bis zu High-End Workstations und HPCs erfolgreich


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen. Wer im mobile CPU Bereich gut dasteht, steht mit wenig Aufwand auch im Mittelklasse Desktopbereich gut da.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Im Server-Bereich seh ich persönlich für AMD eine gute Chance. Intel beherrscht nicht nur den PC Markt sondern auch die des Mobilen. Keine Frage, AMD muss kräftig zulegen, die Veränderung dauert bestimmt einige Jahre, in der man da steht, wovon man jetzt träumt. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Intel beherrscht ja seit Jahren schon den Mobilen Markt.

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke umso stärke würde ich das unterstützten. Bisher war es so. Überall hat AMD mittlemäßige Produkte rausgebracht. Jetzt versucht man sich auf eine Sparte zukonzentieren. Find ich persönlich gut. Nachteil ist die Preise werden def. Steigen ( PC-Markt ) hat man ja auch deutlich gesehen als Bulldozer geflopt hat.


----------



## cookiebrandt (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen. Wer im mobile CPU Bereich gut dasteht, steht mit wenig Aufwand auch im Mittelklasse Desktopbereich gut da.


 
Davon gehe ich erst einmal auch aus. Im mobilen Bereich ist vor allem Effizienz wichtig, und wenn eine hohe Leistung pro Watt erst einmal da ist, könnten sie eventuell auch im Desktopbereich die Wattzahl einfach hoch drehen - so zumindest die einfache Rechnung


----------



## derP4computer (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*



> Mehr als ein halbes Jahr lang war kein richtiger CEO vorhanden; Nun  sitzt ein neuer Mann an der Spitze, welcher sich gezwungen sah,  drastische Veränderungen durchzuführen, um der Firma wieder auf die  Beine zu helfen.


Das tut echt weh, ich würde es am liebsten total verdrängen, der Klassiker halt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Also AMD vs Intel = Win Intel !!

Super will kein Intel Monopol haben dann können die machen was sie wollen. AMD muss weiter machen die müssen endlich mal wieder in Gänge und auf hören immer mehr Kerne raus zu hauen und mal auf Leistung gehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

AMD: Der klassische

Die Überschrift bzw. der Text ist nochmal etwas schärfer geschrieben.

Viel vermuten sicherlich das ich jetzt den "Endsieg" oder ähnliches verkünde, aber um ehrlich zu sein find ich es schade.
Entwicklung schadet nicht, was aber nicht heißt das ich was empfehle was ich eben nicht für optimal halte.
Für die Produktpaletten bin ich nach wie vor nicht verantwortlich


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Eine schlechtere Nachricht kann es für den Desktop Markt nicht geben.


----------



## dochurt (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Der Dank gilt der Führungsetage, haben seit Jahre zugeschaut und nichts dazu gelernt .

Mal schnell den 955 von meiner Frau verkaufen, bevor er nichts mehr wert ist ^^


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Ich hoffe mal sehr das dass mehr oder weniger Marketinggewäsch bleibt.

Sollte Intel eine Monopolstellung haben werden sie natürlich nicht gleich den Preis der Prozessoren um 100 % erhöhen. Das wird ganz langsam passieren, immer sagen wir mal 5-7 % pro Generation.

Das könnte Intel dann ganz locker machen, der Kunde kann ja nicht mehr zur Konkurrenz abwandern, hat keine Wahl. Und spätestens wenn der neueste Prozessor >50 % schneller ist als der derzeitige wird auch der letzte wechseln.

Und was wird dass schlimmste sein ? Ihr werdet dass auch noch unterstützen. Ihr werdet Forenbeiträge schreiben ala "LoL halt mal den Ball flach der Prozessor ist schließlich nur 5-7 % teurer als der letzte, bist ja nur en alter AMD Fanboy und heulst AMD hinterher". 

Und irgendwann sind wir dann bei 50 %.

Jeder der denkt jemand außerhalb von Intel würde von dieser Monopolstellung profitieren sollte dringendst die Augen öffnen !!!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Applaus AMD....jahrelang den Atom-Trend verschlafen, dann den ARM-Trend - und jetzt auf einmal hinterher hecheln, wenn die Konkurrenz am Horizont verschwindet.

Und jetzt verrate doch nochmal eines, AMD: Nachdem ihr jetzt einen Hitzkopf geliefert habt, der ein riesen Die hat, haufenweise Strom verballert und noch dazu Probleme hat der Midrange der Konkurrenz mitzuhalten: Wie soll diese Architektur für diesen Trend funktionieren?


----------



## dochurt (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

@die Fiese: Deine Interpretation macht absolut keine Sinn, wenn Du mal drüber nachdenkst 

@flanke: Eine Antwort wirst Du niemals erhalten von denen


----------



## Arrow1982 (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehe: AMD tut ganz erstaunt, daß der Dozer nicht mit den älteren 6 Kernern fertig wird. Das haben die aber bitte doch hoffentlich schon vor dem Release gewusst, weil sonst wundert mich nix mehr!


----------



## Fatalii (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Hmm, dass Amd den mobilen Bereich stärker fukussieren muss war klar, aber dass es direkt so kommt?!
Ich bin der Meinung AMD sollte sich generell auf den APU-Bereich konzentrieren und Intel das High End Feld überlassen.
Da geht es eh nur ums Prestige und davon kann sich AMD nichts kaufen. 
Wenn Sie jedoch im Mainstream-/OEM-Bereich auf die Kacke hauen, kann das sicherlich nicht verkehrt sein.
Den Servermarkt lass ich jetzt einfach mal Außen vor.

MfG


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Weniger Konkurrenz von AMD wird die (Intel-) Preise im Desktopsegment kaum erhöhen, denn AMD ist in diesem Bereich schon heute bei weitem nicht konkurrenzfähig; die wichtigste Auswirkung, wenn Intel nicht unter Druck gesetzt wird ist, dass Intel die Fortschrittsgeschwindigkeit strategischen Überlegungen anpassen könnte und weniger gezwungen ist an die Technisch mögliche Grenze zu gehen (siehe: Sandy Bridge-E am Desktop mit nur 6 von 8 Kernen, siehe: keine Sechskerner auf Sockel 1155,...; ist ja nicht so, dass das nicht schon heute der Fall wäre)

Vor höheren Preisen habe ich keine Angst, wohl aber vor einer Verlangsamung des Fortschritts, vor allem im high-end Bereich (wobei es kaum schlimmer werden kann als jetzt, AMD ist in diesem Bereich auch jetzt schon längst nichtmehr konkurrenzfähig)

Die Frage ist, was AMD im mobilen Sektor reißen will; Intels Überlegenheit ist dort (abgesehen von den IGPs) noch klarer als am Desktop; starke Konkurrenz zu den ATOMs aufzubauen ist AMD zwar gelungen aber offenbar wurde der Nachfolger ja eingestampft...

Das AMD versucht auf ARM umzusteigen glaube ich nicht, es wäre jedenfalls ein Fehler; dort ist die Konkurrenz noch größer; ohne innovative und leistungsfähige Produkte wird sich AMD auch dort nicht durchsetzen


Ein echtes Problem ist auch der Bulldozer: AMD hat Jahrelang einen Großteil seiner (CPU-) Forschungskapazitäten in diesen Bereich investiert und was daraus geworden ist ist dennnoch leider nicht konkurrenzfähig und unerwartet schwach; allerdings wissen wir nicht, woran es hakt; die Bulldozerarchitektur hat sicher noch viel Potential, der RV 600 etwa war auch ein Flop, Jahre später ist es AMD dann mit dem praktisch auf der selben Architektur basierenden direkten Nachfolger RV 870 erstmals seit Jahren gelungen nVidia im High-End Bereich zu übertrumpfen, selbst zwei Jahre nach seiner Vorstellung sind einige seiner Ableger noch konkurrenzfähig; ähnlich kann es auch dem Bulldozer ergehen, _wenn AMD ihn nicht aufgibt_


----------



## noghry (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Aber es könnte doch eine gute Sache werden, wenn sich die Leistung auch auf den Desktop übertragen lässt.
Bei Intel funktionierts doch auch, oder?
Ich stehe dem weniger Skeptisch gegenüber, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Irgendwo finde ich es ja gut das AMD endlich mal eine genaue Richtung einschlägt...
Dass Intel dann aber ganz allein an der Spitze des Desktop-Marktes steht ist nicht so toll...

So ein bischen Konkurenz bringt ja schon seine Vorteile mit sich, vor allem für den Endkunden...
Aber vllt. kommt ja VIA mal aus seiner Ecke gekrochen und zeigt allen wo's langgeht


----------



## spionkaese (29. November 2011)

noghry schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es könnte doch eine gute Sache werden, wenn sich die Leistung auch auf den Desktop übertragen lässt.
> Bei Intel funktionierts doch auch, oder?
> Ich stehe dem weniger Skeptisch gegenüber, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


Was?
Wie sollte sich die Leistung vom mobilen auf den Desktopbereich übertragen lassen?
Intel hat im Moment die SB Architektur, die im Gegensatz zum BD sehr effizient und auf IPC getrimmt ist. Deswegen lassen die sich auch in Atoms benutzen, was bei BD nicht anzuraten wäre.


----------



## Intelfan (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Hmm.. Erst sollte der Bulldozer den High-End Markt aufmischen. hat er nicht. Jetzt will man mit diesen Vorraussetzungen in dem mobilen Sektor Fuß fassen? Ich fürchte, dann wars das bald mit AMD... Zumindest mit den AMD Prozessoren.. Ich habe AMD ja lange Zeit verteidigt (trotz meines Nick's.. Der hat aber andere Hintergründe) und immer versucht FÜR AMD zu argumentieren.. AMD macht dies jedoch aktuell seehr schwer. Ich hab lange Zeit mit meinem AMD System ausgehalten.. Habe sogar auf AM3+ gewechselt, in der Hoffnung, der Bulli wird DER Prozessor.. Aber was soll ich sagen? Zwecklos, bin wieder im Intellager.. AMD ist nicht mal mehr der Preis/Leistungstipp mMn, da der i5 2500k enorme Leistung bietet, enormes Potenzial zum übertakten UND das zu einem relativ guten Preis..

Sorry AMD, aber für mich bist du (bis auf weiteres und zumindest Prozessortechnisch) gestorben


----------



## Alex555 (29. November 2011)

*AW: AMD versetzt den Fokus auf Mobile CPUs*

Bleibt abzuwarten, ich glaube dass AMD zumindest noch im Mid Stream Desktop geschäft mitwirken wird. Dann halt mit schnelleren Laptop CPUs auf dem Desktop, die sehr sparsam sind. 
Es ist nicht zwangsläufig schlecht, auf das Laptop Segment zu setzen. Laptops haben gute Zukunftsaussichten, und die Laptop APU + AMD Grafik Systeme sind derzeit performancemäßig doch sehr gut. 
Nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen, AMD lässt den Desktop Markt niemals komplett fallen. 
Und im Grafikkartengeschäft ist AMD ja sehr gut dabei, wenn nicht sogar Vorreiter.


----------



## chrisfreakxxx (29. November 2011)

Konkurrenzlos glücklich? Bitte schön -> heise online - Intels Pläne für die Generation Core i-3000


----------



## Eckism (29. November 2011)

Intel ist ja eh schon Meilenweit entfernt und im Moment alles andere als einholbar.
Im mobilen Sektor scheinen die APU's ja ganz gut anzukommen, also warum nicht vorerst auf der sicheren Seite bleiben?
AMD kommt im Desktopsegment nicht hinterher, weil Intel immer 3-4 Schritte vorraus ist. Das kann sich AMD nicht leisten, 2-Jahre alte Intel-CPU's anzugreifen(sollte auch irgendwo logisch sein).
Wenigsten versucht jetzt mal die AMD-Führung nicht auf 1000 Baustellen gleichzeitig zu arbeiten. Was nicht heißen soll, das sie komplett oder für immer aus dem Hight-End-Desktopmarkt verschwinden.
Bulldozer hat sicherlich auch zu diesem Schritt beigetragen, das ist nunmal ne Krücke. Aber ich denke nach wie vor, das im Bulldozer ne Menge mehr steckt, als er tatsächlich zeigt.


----------



## cubbi223 (30. November 2011)

Ich sehe das so. 

AMD es schaffen den verbrauch im Mobil bereich in Intels Gefilde vorran zu treiben. das bei fast gleicher Leistung bzw Mehr. sehe ich für den Desktop nicht schwarz.

Ist doch eh alles eine Architeltur.  außer der Bobcat oder der aktuelle Bulli. (nemm ihn mal Beta für den großen Launch) Bei Intel ist es nicht anders.

Und im Grafikkarten bereich....die dedizierten dinger sind auch nur Dektop verwante mit weniger Strom verbrauch


----------



## Milchbubi (30. November 2011)

Naja ich finde das eigentlich keine soo schlechte Idee, sich zu spezialisieren und dann auf diesem Gebiet dann auch TOP zu sein.
Denn im Moment siehts ja so aus, dass AMD für jeden bereich ein paar Produkte hat, aber alles nur Mittelmaß ist.

Bzgl Intel und deren Marktposition würde ich mir keine so großen sorgen machen, denn schießlich gibt es ja immer noch ARM, die so langsam auch in den Desktop Bereich einsteigen wollen und mit release von Windows 8, das ja ARM kompatibel ist, könnte man sich dann ja auch einen Desktop Office PC auf ARM Basis gut vorstellen.

Milchbubi


----------



## Hademe (30. November 2011)

Ganz offensichtlich liegt der Fokus nicht auf Desktops! Die AMD Jungs habens einfach nicht drauf! Spätestens mit Ivy Bridge hat AMD keine Chance mehr. Wenn Intel Prozessoren sehr schnell und dazu auch noch sehr sparsam sind, glaub ich wird AMD wohl kaum mehr was in dem Bereich verkaufen können. Und die Tatsache das man bei AMD die Produktpalette um Arbeitsspeicher erweitert, sagt ja wohl das es mit dem Hauptgeschäft, also Prozessoren, bergab geht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich liegt der Fokus nicht auf Desktops! Die AMD Jungs habens einfach nicht drauf! Spätestens mit Ivy Bridge hat AMD keine Chance mehr. Wenn Intel Prozessoren sehr schnell und dazu auch noch sehr sparsam sind, glaub ich wird AMD wohl kaum mehr was in dem Bereich verkaufen können. Und die Tatsache das man bei AMD die Produktpalette um Arbeitsspeicher erweitert, sagt ja wohl das es mit dem Hauptgeschäft, also Prozessoren, bergab geht.


 

Wer weiss, vielleicht werden die IvyBridges auch ein Flop


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2011)

> Wer weiss, vielleicht werden die IvyBridges auch ein Flop


 
Ivy Bridge wird sicher schneller oder gleich schnell als Sandy Bridge, bei größerer Effizienz, sonst würde Intel die Generation einfach überspringen

Das wiederum sollte ausreichen um AMD für mindestens ein weiteres Jahr zumindest im prestigeträchtigen und gewinnbringenden High-End Bereich konkurrenzunfähig zu halten, sowohl im Desktop als auch mobil


----------



## Alex555 (30. November 2011)

Gerade in Zeiten der steigenden Energiepreise, werden Laptops immer lukrativer. Deswegen ist der Weg gar nicht schlecht, 
und dass sich AMD 0 um den CPU Laptop Markt gekümmert hat, war auch deutlich zu sehen. 
Bereits seit den C2Duos liegt AMD immer hinterher (Laptop)


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wer weiss, vielleicht werden die IvyBridges auch ein Flop


 
Was soll denn daran bitte floppen?
Das ist ein Shrink mit einem graka Update. Selbst wenn die Grafikleistung nur minimal steigt und die Leistungsaufnahme nur minimal sinkt haben sie Prozessoren immernoch die gleichen stärken wie die normalen Sandys. Und die sind alles andere als ein Flopp.
Floppen könnte frühstens Haswell.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (30. November 2011)

Wenn Intel ein Monopol erlangen würde, dann könnten sie theoretisch Preise ansetzten wie sie wollen. Da aber noch kein Monopol herrscht sondern nur eine Vormachtstellung von Intel können sie die Preise nicht extrem hoch ansetzten. Wer will schon das schlechteset Modell von Intel haben was 300€ kosten würde und langsamer als ein 965 von Amd ist, wenn man noch Amd Cpus kaufen kann. Wenn Amd aber erstmal wech ist dann ist Schluss mit Lustig, dann kann man mal gucken wie man die "500" Talerchen für nen Dual Core Modell aufbringt. Die Preise sind zwar übertrieben aber so ist es letztendlich auch bei Windows. Linux und OS X sind ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig. Zum Glück gibt es da ein paar Behörden die solche Spässeken eindämmen. Ansonsten würden wir Endverbraucher bei einem Monopol ziemlich alt aussehen.


----------



## TankCommander (30. November 2011)

Intel hat überhaupt kein Interesse alleine auf dem Markt zu sein. Wie mein Vorredner schon gerade schrieb "Zum Glück gibt es ein paar Behörden" In der USA würde das zu einer Zerschlagung von Intel führen. 
Am besten nicht immer alles gleich alles soooo negativ sehen. Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das AMD den Desktop Markt aufgibt. Es wurde ja nur von einer Fokussierung gesprochen, sprich Spezialisierung auf einen offeneren Markt. Die Desktop CPU's werden zu einer Randgruppe aber nicht komplett aufgegeben, was auch fatal wäre.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (30. November 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran bitte floppen?
> Das ist ein Shrink mit einem graka Update. Selbst wenn die Grafikleistung nur minimal steigt und die Leistungsaufnahme nur minimal sinkt haben sie Prozessoren immernoch die gleichen stärken wie die normalen Sandys. Und die sind alles andere als ein Flopp.
> Floppen könnte frühstens Haswell.



Haswell gleiche Pipeline selbe Cache Hierarchie und Grösse da warten ja große Überraschungen auf uns.Achja FMA kommt dazu und vielleicht eine abgekaufte Version von XOP.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: Da kann auch nichts floppen.


----------



## Keleg (1. Dezember 2011)

AMD sollte einfach mal mit ihrer "leistung nach mhz" masche aufhören... ich liebe AMD, will kein Intel!


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

AMD hat eine "Leistung nach MHZ" masche?


----------



## spionkaese (1. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD hat eine "Leistung nach MHZ" masche?


Ich vermute, er meint Mhz>Leistung, also das P4-System


----------



## GxGamer (1. Dezember 2011)

AMD sollte mal lieber wieder die Grafikkarten- und Chipsatzsparte abgeben und sich auf das Konzentrieren was sie können - CPUs.
Dann kommt vielleicht mal wieder was wettbewerbsfähiges raus.

Ist doch fast immer so - Mischmaschhersteller produzieren Durchschnitt.
Hersteller welche sich nur auf einen Markt bezogen haben produzieren bessere Sachen. Ist zumindest mein Empfinden.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Ansicht kann AMD die GPUs genauso gut und außerdem brauchen sie sie für ihre APUs.
Die CPU sind heute nicht das Problem und meistens schnell genug, nur sind die GPUs halt zu langsam.


----------



## spionkaese (1. Dezember 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> AMD sollte mal lieber wieder die Grafikkarten- und Chipsatzsparte abgeben und sich auf das Konzentrieren was sie können - CPUs.
> Dann kommt vielleicht mal wieder was wettbewerbsfähiges raus.
> 
> Ist doch fast immer so - Mischmaschhersteller produzieren Durchschnitt.
> Hersteller welche sich nur auf einen Markt bezogen haben produzieren bessere Sachen. Ist zumindest mein Empfinden.


Genau, die GPUs sind Schrott und bei CPUs sind sie gut. Ist klar


----------



## Intelfan (1. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau, die GPUs sind Schrott und bei CPUs sind sie gut. Ist klar


 
Ich glaube das ist damit nicht gemeint.. Ich finde aber er hat recht: Intel ist doch das beste Beispiel. Sie haben sich auf die Kernkompetenzen beschränkt und man sieht ja was sie für tolle Prozessoren raushauen. Daduch, das bei AMD jetzt aber so ein Mischmasch herrscht fehlt es vor allem an einem: Geld. Was bracht man zum Forschen? Richtig! Geld. Duch den KAuf von ATI und die ganzen investitionen für die Grafikkartenforschung haben sie das Kerngeschäft von AMD vernachlässigt. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, das AMD Prozessoren wesentlich besser wären und vor allem Konkurenzfähiger.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Aber mehrere Standbeine können eigentlich nicht schaden. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Entwickler von exATI weiterhin Grakas entwickeln und die von AMD weiterhin die Prozzis. Somit ist das mit misch-masch für mich eigentlich nicht gegeben. Natürlich ist das Problem eher das Geld. Aber davon hat AMD iwie immerschon zu wenig gehabt und dafür dennoch gute Sachen entwickelt.
Aber wir wissen auch nicht ob der eine oder andere unbekannte Ingeneur vllt gegangen ist. Mit jedem Mitarbeiter geht ein Stück Know How....


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist nicht die Entwicklung an sich, sondern die Finanzierung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> AMD sollte mal lieber wieder die Grafikkarten- und Chipsatzsparte abgeben und sich auf das Konzentrieren was sie können - CPUs.
> Dann kommt vielleicht mal wieder was wettbewerbsfähiges raus.



Sie haben ATI ja eben deswegen übernommen um an das Know zu kommen, damit sie APUs entwickeln können.
Jetzt können sie das ernten, was sie mit der Übernahme gesät haben, und genau das wird ausgebaut, darauf will sich AMD konzentrieren.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Aber ich glaube nur APUs ist nicht so Zukunftsträtig (Marktanteilmäßig)
wie es momentan scheint.
Wenn man mal eine Umfrage machen würde, für wen alles eine CPU GPU Kombi in Frage kommt, könnte ich mir
Vorstellen, dass der Prozentsatz nicht so groß ist.
Oder wie schlägt sich eine CPU GPU kombi bei CAD Anwendungen?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2011)

Es geht um die Notebooks dort sind GPUs eher hinderlich, da sie mehr Strom und Platz brauchen.
Die IGPU von SNB wäre mit zu lahm um mal was zu zocken zwischendurch.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn AMD weiter so macht, dann werden die auch im mobilen Segment bald ablosen. Dann machen die Konkurenz den Taschenrechner-Herstellern.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es geht um die Notebooks dort sind GPUs eher hinderlich, da sie mehr Strom und Platz brauchen.
> Die IGPU von SNB wäre mit zu lahm um mal was zu zocken zwischendurch.



Im Notebookbereich mag das wohl passen, und obwohl der Laptopmark steigt, wird dort auch immer mehr Leistung gefordert, besonders wenn man 
mal zocken möchte und keinen PC mehr hat.


----------



## XTREM (2. Dezember 2011)

Toll, dann wird Intel machen können was sie wollen. Dann wird Ivy auch auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## noghry (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn AMD gezielt für den Mobile-Markt Produkte entwickent, die eine hohe Pro-MHz-Leistung aufbieten, bin ich mir sicher, das solche Prozessoren auch ihre Leistung im Desktop-Markt ausspielen können, wo ja die Taktraten höher angesetzt werden können und damit auch mehr Leistung birgen können.
Das hab ich letztens gemeint, als ich schon mal hier gepostet habe.
Gruß noghry


----------



## spionkaese (2. Dezember 2011)

noghry schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn AMD gezielt für den Mobile-Markt Produkte entwickent, die eine hohe Pro-MHz-Leistung aufbieten, bin ich mir sicher, das solche Prozessoren auch ihre Leistung im Desktop-Markt ausspielen können, wo ja die Taktraten höher angesetzt werden können und damit auch mehr Leistung birgen können.
> Das hab ich letztens gemeint, als ich schon mal hier gepostet habe.
> Gruß noghry



Dazu müssten sie aber in der Lage sein solche Architekturen zu entwickeln. Und das könnten sie dann gleich für den Desktop Markt machen.
Sie haben im Moment noch nichtmal ne halbwegs effiziente Architektur.


----------

